# Binding angles



## ghostovan (Apr 8, 2009)

M8t check this link cyrilic no supported)) (btw, it's in Russian) in a few words - set +21 / +6 then, after couple of runs you'll start to adjust bindings basing on your own feel (don't forget the screw driver).


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

I ride +15 front -8 back for free riding on a directional board. I find extra angle on the rear binding only causes discomfort. I also have my stance set back 2". Riding switch like this is just about impossible.
If you ride a non directional twin tip board then ideally you will set the bindings at the same angle eg +15 front -15 back which will make it just as easy to ride switch as it is normally. You will want your stance dead centre with this type of setup.


----------



## dibuten (Aug 14, 2009)

Thank you for fast responce.

Now it's time for experiments


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2009)

i have also just started and i find that +18 and -9 is really good!


----------



## alex is w0rd (Aug 26, 2008)

i personally ride a twin tip board with a centered stance. my binding angles are exactly +15 and -15.
this makes my board exactly identical when riding switch. this is mainly for park riding, i dont feel any difference in switch.
usually when riding all mountain you will have your angles not as "ducked" as 15/15.
something like 18/9 or 15/5 (just random examples) is what you would use for a beginner/all mountain stance. 
the best way to discover what works for you is just play around with it for a couple runs until you feel something comfortable.

when it comes to board shapes, twin tip just means the nose and tail are exactly the same shape, so riding switch is the same. also usually the flex will be the same. this is for freestyle.
directional means the nose and tail are differently shaped, and the bindings are set back for deep snow, powder, etc.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2009)

15/15 on a true twin


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

I was riding +15/-5 for a while and last week while in NZ changed to +18/+9 and I found the forward stance gave me a noticable amount more power to my toe side edge, with a duck stance I find my front leg gets absolutely destroyed after a day of riding while my back leg stays fresh for the entire day. With a foward stance the wear on my legs is a lot more even and it also makes long toeside traverses a lot easier to endure.

The obvious drawback being that this stance is not as good for park or riding switch, which I don't do anyway.

The real answer is experiment and find out for yourself, but in my own experience I have found forward stance to work best for me.


----------

